# Help with GPS antenna



## Don 53 (Mar 15, 2010)

Have a lowrance LCX27C this spring it started alarm GPS moduel not responding did the trouble shooting most likely LGC3300 bad Unplug the T connector from the cable that connects to the back of the unit. Measure voltage on the end of that cable where it connects to the T. Measure ground (-) lead on Pin 3 and red positive (+) lead on Pin 2. 

I have 12 v at the t connector 
ordered a point 1 nmea2000 compatible still getting alarm gps moduel not responding any suggestions 
Thanks Don


----------



## Workdog (Jan 10, 2007)

So, you have checked for power to your NMEA 2000 network. You might want to do a software upgrade to the antenna, then the LCX27. Worked for me once.


----------



## Workdog (Jan 10, 2007)

I would also go through all your NMEA 2000 cables again. You say you have 12v power to the "unit." Is that the gps and the antenna? Are all your NMEA 2000 connections tight? Are the terminators still connected to the network? Do you only have 1(one) power node to the NMEA 2000 network (either a dedicated power node, or the NMEA 2000 power line in the gps power/data cable bundle).


----------



## Don 53 (Mar 15, 2010)

Having trouble with the software update using windows 8 download unzip can see the file on the card. But the unit does not see the information going to try again later with a new card is there a special Format? And i do have the 12 volts at the Tee connection just before the antenna it is a brand new antenna


----------



## Workdog (Jan 10, 2007)

Don 53 said:


> Having trouble with the software update using windows 8 download unzip can see the file on the card. But the unit does not see the information going to try again later with a new card is there a special Format? And i do have the 12 volts at the Tee connection just before the antenna it is a brand new antenna


With an LCX 27, you will need to download the update file onto a card less than a half Gb of memory. LCX's are sensitive to the size card you use.


----------



## Don 53 (Mar 15, 2010)

Workdog 

Thank You for your help got the software updated but still have the same issue . Will check all the connections again


----------

